# My Birthday Presents.



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I bought a Melano Geno MG Male and a sib female from Martinismommy on Aquabid last week. I also got a little surprise.. she sent me a free male AND female!! 4 fish!! She sent the fish out Tuesday and they arrived to my parents house yesterday. When I got home today they were nice and settled.

I only have one pic each right now. I'm about to go take more.

The MG male. He has a little tail damage from a show he went to before the breeder sold him. It's going to heal up fine but even with a damaged tail he is breath taking.









The sib female.. She was a little shy so I only was able to get this pic. Hopefully she warms up and I can get better pictures.









Multicolor BF male.. what a looker.








He's got a nice attitude









Pastel female. This girl is gorgeous and thick :shock: She's a little bit of a camera hog as well LOL




















I'm going to get more pictures but these will have to do for now :-D I can't wait to get started on spawning.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow I love the 3rd and 4th one!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh they are gorgeous!!!!!

I LOVE that pastel female!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

They all look ... WOW! That second male is AMAZING!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow you have some amazing fish there!
It was really nice of her to send you the free pair.
When do you plan on breeding?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. I'm in love with the pastel girl as well. Martinismommy breeds some gorgeous fish! I'll definitely be getting pairs from her again.

I'm hoping to do two spawns around the end of September (if I can wait that long LOL). Then I will hopefully do another 1 or 2 spawns around December.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Thanks. I'm in love with the pastel girl as well. Martinismommy breeds some gorgeous fish! I'll definitely be getting pairs from her again.
> 
> I'm hoping to do two spawns around the end of September (*if I can wait that long LOL*). Then I will hopefully do another 1 or 2 spawns around December.


 Lol
Who do you plan on breeding at the end of the month?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The blue pair and the boy in my avatar. I'm not sure what female I'm going to pair him with yet but I'm going to be deciding pretty soon so she can be conditioning.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, they're amazing. Happy birthday~ 

I absolutely love the first male and that little pastel female.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

i hope that the first one heals up. he's gorgeous!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh! They're so pretty!  I love them all but that pale girl is especially pretty.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I love your little pastel girl!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The pastel is a hit all over it seems LOL.

I got a few more pictures. Its so hard to get pictures of them in these stupid jars. Eventually I'm going to invest in some beanies. I really wish I had like 2 or 3 of them to use for pictures.

Blue male.. still no name yet.. it will come to me eventually. These pictures really do him no justice. He is GORGEOUS. His fins are very full his color is so vibrant. The damage is NOT as bad as these pictures make it look.. its just the angle.



















Blue female.. no name. She finally warmed up and let me get some good pics of her.


















Pastel girl.. Lilly. She's very photogenic.









Multi male. He's got spunk. He loves to flare for the camera.




























I also got another VT. He is a "present' for my roommate because she was sad about Freddie dying. He's going to be my fish but the roomie got to pick him out and will give him his name.



















He's only in the jar until tomorrow.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, the new guy is PRETTY. I love that color with a dark face!

And your multi boy has speckles. I love speckles!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
I LOVE your MG guy! and the bonus guy... look at that dorsal! WAO!
I adore that yellow girl!!

I too spoiled myself with fish for my birthday :-D
I emailed Martinsmommy because I had seen a male that I really liked. He's also from her MG line and I think from the same spawn as yours but pastel with a black spotted face. 
Then she asked me if I was after light colored fish and sent me pictures of the most adorable 10 week old Yellow/white BF pair! And you know I couldn't say no!! I mean, the female has yellow eyes!!
So, I'm getting 4 fish from her. The pastel boy and the yellow BF pair along with a DT yellow BF female from the same spawn!
They look like fantastic fish so I'm very excited!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ooh.. I can't wait to see them! I saw a yellow bf pair in a collage on one of her auctions that I loved. She has the most gorgeous fish. I can't wait to spawn mine and see what kinds of babies I get.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

You lucked out on your fish! They're so pretty.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow you got some beautiful fish! Happy Birthday! I envy your presents lol what beauties! I really love that blue one


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Omg the blue guy is.. breath taking. If only he was purple.. he'd be my dream.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's my million dollar baby  I paid $28 for him.. way more than I've ever paid for a fish. I only paid $17 for Rio and he was a champion. I'm really hoping to get some excellent fry from this guy. He is supposed to produce Melanos, Mustard Gas, and multicolors.. should be some very exciting fry and with his fins I should get a good number of halfmoons in the spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm hoping to get to order a pair from you in the near future. They are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------

